# abnormal feces



## JherperJ (Jun 23, 2010)

I noticed this a few days ago and now it looks like it is becoming more persistant. I am not sure how fresh this fecal is, but it is more of an orangy color. I saw another post about this maybe being due to repashy calcium + ICB. does this mean I am dusting too often? or too much per feeding?
here is a pic







is this something to worry about?


----------



## Scott (Feb 17, 2004)

If this is your Vittatus - at least you're getting fecals. That's a good thing.

I'm pretty sure your hypothesis is right on.

You do not need to dust every time. Others might not agree with me - but I just don't think you need to dust every time.

s


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

surplus carotenoids are passed out through the fecal route. As the Repashy contains carotenoids like astaxanthin and canthaxanthin, it isn't suprising for it to be red. 

Ed


----------



## PeanutbuttER (Jan 1, 2011)

So is that a sign that oversupplementation may be hurting the frog? Should this be viewed as a bad thing or just something that happens when you supplement a lot and it's no big deal?


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

No, there is a limited amount of carotenoids that can be absorbed at one time so the excess is passed out in the feces. 

Ed


----------



## BOOSHIFIED (Jun 23, 2009)

I noticed my azureus feces is a little more red since i switched to repashy.

In fact the first time I saw my female "dropping a load" I thought something was wrong and she had internal bleeding or something.


----------

